# Riding in glue



## bhutata (Jan 13, 2004)

That's what it felt like yesterday on the trail. It varied just a little, from a thin paste, to a thick epoxy or cement mix, combined with grass, long leaf stems, and thick, dried oak leafs. It topped 50, so I was itching to get out, but it took me an hour to make a 3 mile loop. Much of that time was spent finding sticks and using them to dig out the worst of the mud clogged around my v-brakes, stays, fork brace, chain, and derailleurs. Just couldn't keep the wheels turning. I saw one guy just before I left the parking lot and he was just loading up when I got back. It was bad enough that he was having trouble with the Singulator on his SS. 

Gotta get some more miles in this weekend, but I think I'll stick with the rails-to-trails. Time to worship the sun god to pray for the mud to dry out a little more.


----------

